# Please list your SFX exchanges



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm thinking about using SFX. 

Since SFX doesn't provided a complete list of resorts on their online resort directory, I would like to hear what type of exchanges folks have received with SFX.

Please list resort name and unit size

Thanks


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 25, 2006)

Hanalei Bay 1bd in Kauai
Embassy Poipu 2bd in Kauai

back to back weeks in late June.


----------



## lynne (Feb 25, 2006)

Kona Coast Resort / 2 bedroom - October 99  (back to back week with  Embassy Maui)  - Bonus Week   

Embassy Resort / Maui  /1 bedroom - 3 times Oct 99/March 01/March 04 (we really like this resort) - 2 Manhattan Club Trades - 1 Bonus Week

San Luis Bay Inn /1 bedroom  - October 04 - Pacific Grove Plaza Trade

Gold Membership


----------



## ml855 (Feb 25, 2006)

Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village on the Big Hawaii received a 2-BR will be using it this upcoming July.


----------



## chellej (Feb 25, 2006)

2 Bedroom Grand Mayan  - Riviera Maya in June 04


----------



## Sirnesto (Feb 25, 2006)

All these exchanges have come from depositing four 1BR Kauai Marriott weeks:

London - Sloane Gardens Club 2BR
New York City - Manhattan Club 1BR
New Orleans - Plaza Suites Hotel 1 BR
Vancouver BC- Club Intrawest 1BR
Acapulco - Mayan Palace 1BR
Nuevo Vallarta - Mayan Palace 1 BR
Scotland - Duchally Country Estates 2 BR
Washington DC - Fairfield Alexandria 1 BR

Note that other than London and New York, all the others were SFX Bonus Weeks - I still have two regular exchange weeks pending.


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Two 2-BR (next door to each other -- same owner) Grand Mayan Riveria Maya units this summer.  One with a regular week and one with a bonus week (plus upcharge for 2-BR).  Very happy.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 25, 2006)

I joined SFX in Aug 05 and banked a 1Br HGVC 

Exchanges to date...
2Br Mayan Palace Acapulco  - Bonus week 1 
2Br Holua at Mauna Loa Big Island - Bonus Week 2


----------



## J9sling (Feb 25, 2006)

We banked our 2BR Ron Jon Cape Caribe and exchanged for a 2BR HGVC Valdoro Lodge in Breckenridge...can't wait!


----------



## Judy (Feb 26, 2006)

Casa del Mar, Aruba - 2 bedroom,  November
Grand Timber Lodge, Breckenridge - 2 bedroom, January
Mayan Palace, Riviera Maya - 1 bedroom bonus week, May

Gold member


----------



## philemer (Feb 26, 2006)

Mauna Loa Resort/Holua, Big Island, 2BR--Jan.06 (used a 1BR ski week)


----------



## rsonc (Feb 26, 2006)

1br- WM Seaside last summer 
2br HGVC in Honolulu for my BIL and SIL 
2br HGVC in Honolulu for us in Nov. 05
3br Maui Schooner July

I have been offered the following but they didn't work out so I had to pass on them. 

May- Polo Towers - Las Vegas 2 bedroom 
May-Palm Springs 2 bedroom
Nov- Mayan Palace
Oregon Coast during summer

Susan


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 26, 2006)

Bonus Week Exchanges
Hilton Club New York Studio- 5 Day stay
Mayan Palace NV 1 BR
San Francisco Suites 1 BR

Deposited Weeks Exchanges
Kona Coast Resort 2 BR Thanksgiving


I still have 1 week on deposit and will likely deposit another week in the next few months.


----------



## Noelle (Feb 26, 2006)

Bonus Week Exchanges
Weston Vacation Village 2 Bd Spring Break
Nob Hill Inn 1 Bd Labor Day

Deposited Week Exchanges
Atrium Resort 1 Bd  early May
Request in for 2 weeks 1Bd Oahu and Maui Summer 2007

Deposits have been:
Fairfield Williamsburg at Kingsgate wk26 2 bd and 1bd lockoff 
Nob Hill Inn floating 1 Bd.

It took me about 2 years to realize that I wasn't having much luck getting what my requests met when they fell on those rare school holidays during the Fall, Winter and Spring months - especially to a warm destination.  So, I've diversified and will use SFX for those exchanges they have in better supply - West Coast, Southeast, Mexico and some Caribbean and then use my other timeshares with 'preference' to use/exchange for school holiday vacations.  My husband teached 8th grade and so he has very little discretion for vacations during the academic year.... Noelle


----------



## ValDar (Feb 26, 2006)

*SFX exchanges*

Sloane Garden, London, Studio 
Mauna Loa/Holua, Big Island, Hawaii 1 bedroom
Embassy Suites, Maui, 1 bedroom
Grand Mayan, Riviera Maya, 1 bedroom
Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta, 1 bedroom
Royal Caribbean, Cancun, 2 bedroom
Trading Kona Coast II, Big Island


----------



## reddiablosv (Feb 26, 2006)

Joined 2005.
2 bedroom Hilton Hawaiian Village
Studio Hilton Club NYC
1 bedroom Mayan Palace Rivera Maya
1 bedroom Hilton Hawaiian Village
Selloff list:
Grand Mayan 1 bedroom Nuevo Vallarta
Royal Palms 2 bedroom Fiji xmas week

I am very happy.  It sure beats trading weeks with RCI.  Some my exchanges were with bonus weeks I got with my three for one credit I received with my Royal Holiday week I deposited.     Ben


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 2, 2006)

*Bumping for more responses....*

Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Avery (Mar 2, 2006)

Within a few weeks of joining I got back to back weeks in Hawaii for August, one as exchange, and one bonus week, as follows:

1. Kona Hawaiian Village, 2 bedroom
2. Embassy Maui, 1 bedroom


----------



## Darlene (Mar 3, 2006)

Sands of Kahana - 2 bedroom in July.  Which was a horrible resort exchange I might add.  The resort is no where near the quality of Kona Coast II week 52 we gave them.  When we tried calling them to see if there was anywhere else we could move to (even if it was another island) -and they had no other inventory available.  I hate their phone answering system where you always have to leave a message and wait for them to return your call.  They would not even return our calls once we returned home.


----------



## rsonc (Mar 3, 2006)

3 br Maui Schooner - July
2 br HGVC Honolulu - for me
2 br HGVC Honolulu - gift to my BIL/SIL - bonus week (with upgrade fee to 2 br)
1 br WM Seaside- Last Summer (bonus week)

Was offered but couldn't get the time off for Polo Towers (2br) Las Vegas
MGV in Palm Springs (2br) 

There were several others but I cant remember them all. My agent is Elaina and she is great. 

Susan

I am a platinum member.


----------



## lawgs (Mar 3, 2006)

does sfx assign an agent to your account??

or is it the first agent with whom you make contact?


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 3, 2006)

SFX has agents that handle different areas.. depending on where you are trying to trade in. 
I think this is an excellent idea. That way that agent build relationships with resorts in that particular area.


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

I am curious as to how many of the reponders were platinum members vs. gold members.  I don't have a problem upgrading if it will improve my exchanges, but so far, I have not been too impressed with my gold membership.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 3, 2006)

2005
nob hill       sell off list
nyc hilton    trade
grand mayan  sell off list

2006
hgvc seaworld   2 weeks

2007
 kona hawaiin village 2 weeks

so far so good. I am happy with them. I am platinum.

 but now its not so good that they raised the exchange and bonus week fees.
 I might just go back to gold member when plat runs out.


----------



## lawgs (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks for your quick reply calidave

makes sense now

smilawgs


----------



## funtime (Mar 4, 2006)

Two bedroom at Gaslamp Plaza in San Diego in late August 2005 purchased with a bonus week.


----------



## Judy (Mar 4, 2006)

I edited my post #10 to indicate that I'm a Gold member.  I also added the time of year for my exchanges.  I'd be interested to know what time of year others' exchanges were.
Please keep the lists coming.  I'm very interested in the results, even though I'm not the original poster


----------



## Sirnesto (Mar 5, 2006)

FYI - I'm a Platinum Member - and I have now added the check-in dates for the exchanges I listed above:



			
				Sirnesto said:
			
		

> All these exchanges have come from depositing four 1BR Kauai Marriott weeks:
> 
> London - Sloane Gardens Club 2BR (July 5, 2003)
> New York City - Manhattan Club 1BR (March 12, 2004)
> ...


----------



## Kola (Mar 5, 2006)

2004 Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
2005 Mayan Palace PV
2006 HGVC Orlando SW (Feb)
2006 Mayan Palace Riviera Maya (2w) 

Did anyone ever get an Australian resort from SFX ? If so which one ?

Kola


----------



## jzsackst (Mar 7, 2006)

I am considering depositing my summer Key West Galleon with SFX.  do you have to pay an upfront fee for an ongoing search if you are a gold member?  And, do you have a hold period (24 hrs.) to decide if you want an exchange once one is found? 

I have never used SFX but everyone seems to have great exchanges with them so I thought we would give it a try.


----------



## temerson (Mar 8, 2006)

You can probably ask Mark at SFX any questions you may have regarding deposits.  He's pretty good about getting back to you quickly.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forumdisplay.php?daysprune=&f=75


----------



## travelbug (Mar 8, 2006)

Powell Place - San Francisco- 1 bedroom 8/2006

Bonus week.

Travelbug


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 9, 2006)

bellesgirl said:
			
		

> I am curious as to how many of the reponders were platinum members vs. gold members.  I don't have a problem upgrading if it will improve my exchanges, but so far, I have not been too impressed with my gold membership.



According to Mark at SFX, “There is no difference in trading power between a Platinum or Gold Member. The only difference are the stated benefits.”

I'm assuming the problem may be due to exchange availability, the flexibility of your requested exchange or your trading power. See post #14 in this link - http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=6629&page=2

For example, Mark talks about Orlando having high demand but it also has high supply which results in a lower trading power score

I suggest sending a PM to Mark at SFX to find out about your particular situation


----------



## Bourne (Apr 19, 2006)

Bourne said:
			
		

> I joined SFX in Aug 05 and banked a 1Br HGVC
> 
> Exchanges to date...
> 2Br Mayan Palace Acapulco  - Bonus week 1
> 2Br Holua at Mauna Loa Big Island - Bonus Week 2




Was offered Westin Keirland Villas 1Br Apr 07


----------



## travelbug (Apr 19, 2006)

I have some questions for you who have been using SFX.  I jumped on the wagon in January and gave SFX two hawaii weeks for June 2006.  I have not had response for requests I have put in for a different island in Hawaii for winter 2007.  

Am I going to have difficulty getting anything because my deposits were so late?  Should I write off 2007 and ask for  something for 2008?

Travelbug


----------



## grgs (Apr 19, 2006)

Bourne said:
			
		

> Was offered Westin Keirland Villas 1Br Apr 07



I just deposited a 1 br Westin Kierland for Apr 07--did you accept?  If so, what's the check-in date.  Just curious if it's my unit--but would be the odds of that?

Glorian


----------



## Bourne (Apr 19, 2006)

I accepted a Mar 31 - Apr 7 week.


----------



## grgs (Apr 20, 2006)

Bourne said:
			
		

> I accepted a Mar 31 - Apr 7 week.



Yup, those are the dates I deposited.  We'll actually be there that week, too, in the other side of the lockoff.  Maybe we'll run into each other.

Glorian


----------



## JillChang (Apr 20, 2006)

Within one month of deposit with SFX at the beginning of this year, I got Back to back
2 bdrm Sheraton Vistana Village in Orlando Xmas 2006
1 bdrm HGVC South Beach in Miami New Year 2007
(and I am adding a 3 day weekend cruise on top of this)

Both bonus weeks

I still have 2 regular weeks.

Platinum member and so far very happy


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 23, 2006)

travelbug said:
			
		

> I have some questions for you who have been using SFX.  I jumped on the wagon in January and gave SFX two hawaii weeks for June 2006.  I have not had response for requests I have put in for a different island in Hawaii for winter 2007.
> 
> Am I going to have difficulty getting anything because my deposits were so late?  Should I write off 2007 and ask for  something for 2008?
> 
> Travelbug



Hope this helps.... 

From Ask SFX on timeshareforums.com

*“In most cases Owners cannot reserve their time to either use or deposit more than one year in advance. So in most cases Summer of 2007 space will not start to become available until Summer of 2006. And even then, many Owners do not deposit their time one year in advance they tend to leave it till 6-9 months in advance.
This is the case with deposits in general. One of the biggest challenges exchange companies have is getting their Members to deposit their weeks in a timely efficient manner.” *


----------



## JillChang (Apr 24, 2006)

alwysonvac said:
			
		

> Hope this helps....
> 
> From Ask SFX on timeshareforums.com
> 
> ...



sounds just about like the patter.  Travelbug deposit six month in advance but wanted an exchange a year in advance.  I guess we all want that


----------



## barndweller (May 24, 2006)

I joined late last year as platinum. Deposited San Luis Bay Inn mini suite summer week. Recieved a  $399 bonus week. This year I deposited Thanksgiving week Sedona Springs 1 bedroom (I kept the lock-off to use myself)  & got 2 bonus weeks($499.) For the new promotion I deposited Easter week at San Luis bay & got a Mexico Bonus week and a regular bonus week ($399)

Trades so far: 1 week Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta Feb25 2007
                    1 week Mayan Palace Riviera Maya March 4 2007
                    1 week Mauna Loa Resort Hawaii July 22 2006
All are 1 bedroom & there is no guest certificate fee for the Hawaii unit I booked for my son. All were booked with bonus weeks.
I still have 2 bonus weeks good until 12/31/2007 and 3 deposits, one has gotten extended until 2010! 

I am a very happy member.:whoopie: Julie


----------



## Judy (May 25, 2006)

I copied the exchanges and bonus weeks that TUGgers posted here as having accepted or having been offered.  I also picked up a few from other threads. I made a list and sorted it by location.  I  listed as many weeks as were posted, even if there were several from the same resort.  A pattern emerges.  See for yourself.  The question is whether its a pattern of TUGgers requests or SFX availability.  If you have more, please post them.

Location	Resort	Date	Unit Size
Canada,BC, Vancouver	Club Intrawest		1 bedroom
Canada,BC, Vancouver		May-06	
England, London	Sloan Garden		studio
England, London	Sloane Gardens Club		2 bedroom
England, London		Jul-06	
Fiji	Royal Palms	Dec xmas	2 bedroom
Mexico	Grand Mayan	2005	
Mexico	Mayan Palace	        Nov	
Mexico, Acapulco	Mayan Palace, Acapulco		1 bedroom
Mexico, Acapulco	Mayan Palace, Acapulco		2 bedroom
Mexico, Acapulco		Feb-06	
Mexico, Cancun	Royal Caribbean		2 bedroom
Mexico, Nuevo Vallarta	Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta		1 bedroom
Mexico, Nuevo Vallarta	Grand Mayan, Nuevo Vallarta		1 bedroom
Mexico, Nuevo Vallarta	Mayan Palace, Nuevo Vallarta		1 bedroom
Mexico, Nuevo Vallarta	Mayan Palace, Nuevo Vallarta		1 bedroom
Mexico, Nuevo Vallarta	Mayan Palace, Nuevo Vallarta	Feb-07	1 bedroom
Mexico, Nuevo Vallarta		Feb-06	
Mexico, Puerto Vallarta	Mayan Palace, Puerto Vallarta 	2005	
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Grand Mayan, Riviera Maya	Jun-06	2 bedroom
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Grand Mayan, Riviera Maya	summer  06	2 bedroom
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Grand Mayan, Riviera Maya	summer  06	2 bedroom
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Grand Mayan, Riviera Maya		1 bedroom
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Mayan Palace, Mayan Riviera		1 bedroom
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Mayan Palace, Riviera Maya	2004	
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Mayan Palace, Riviera Maya	May-06	1 bedroom
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Mayan Palace, Riviera Maya	2006	
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Mayan Palace, Riviera Maya	2006	
Mexico, Riviera Maya	Mayan Palace, Riviera Maya	Mar-07	1 bedroom
Netherlands Antilles, Aruba	Casa del Mar	         Nov	2 bedroom
Scotland	Duchally Country Estates		2 bedroom
Scotland		May-06	
US, Arizona, Scotsdale	Westin Keirland Villas	Apr-06	1 bedroom
US, CA, Avila Beach	San Luis Bay Inn	Oct-06	1 bedroom
US, CA, Palm Springs	Monarch Grand Vacations		2 bedroom
US, CA, Palm Springs		        May	2 bedroom
US, CA, San Diego	Gas Lamp Plaza	Aug-06	2 bedroom
US, CA, San Francisco	Nob Hill Inn	Labor Day	1 bedroom
US, CA, San Francisco	Nob Hill Inn	         2 005	
US, CA, San Francisco	Powel Place	Aug-06	1 bedroom
US, CA, San Francisco	San Francisco		1 bedroom
US, Colorado, Breckenridge	Grand Timber Lodge	Jan-06	2 bedroom
US, Colorado, Breckenridge	HGVC Valdoro Lodge		2 bedroom
US, Florida, Miami	HGVC South Beach	New Year 07	1 bedroom
US, Florida, Orlando	HGVC Orlando	2006	
US, Florida, Orlando	HGVC Seaworld	2006	
US, Florida, Orlando	HGVC Seaworld	2006	
US, Florida, Orlando	Sheraton Vistana Village	xmas 06	2 bedroom
US, Florida, Weston	Weston Vacation Village	SpringBreak	2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island	Holua at Mauna Loa 		2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island	Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village	Jul-06	2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island	Mauna Loa Resort/Holua	Jan-06	1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island	Mauna Loa Resort/Holua		1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island	Mauna Loa Resort/Holua	Jul-06	1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island, Kona	Kona Coast Resort	Nov Thanks	2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island, Kona	Kona Hawaiian Village		2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Big Island, Kona	Kona Hawaiian Village	2007	
US, Hawaii, Big Island, Kona	Kona Hawaiian Village	2007	
US, Hawaii, Big Island,Kona	Kona Coast Resort	Oct-99	2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Kauai	Embassy Poipu		2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Kauai	Hanalei Bay		1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Maui	Embassy Maui		1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Maui	Embassy Resort	Oct-99	1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Maui	Embassy Resort	Mar-04	1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Maui	Embassy Resort	Mar-01	1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Maui	Embassy Suites		1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Maui	Maui Schooner	        July	3 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Maui	Sands of Kahana	July	2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Oahu, Honolulu	HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village		2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Oahu, Honolulu	HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village		1 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Oahu, Honolulu	HGVC Honolulu		2 bedroom
US, Hawaii, Oahu, Honolulu	HGVC Honolulu	Nov-06	2 bedroom
US, LA, New Orleans	Plaza Suites Hotel		1 bedroom
US, LA, New Orleans		Sep-06	
US, Nevada, Las Vegas	Polo Towers	        May	2 bedroom
US, Nevada, Las Vegas	Polo Towers	 	2 bedroom
US, NY, New York	Hilton Club	5 days	studio
US, NY, New York	Hilton Club		studio
US, NY, New York	Hilton Club	2005	
US, NY, New York		Mar-06	
US, NY, New York City	Manhattan Club		1 bedroom
US, Oregon 	Oregon Coast	summer	
US, Oregon, Seaside	Worldmark Seaside	summer   05	1 bedroom
US, Virginia, Alex (Wash DC)		Jun-06	
US, Virginia, Alex (Wash DC)	Fairfield Alexandria		1 bedroom
	Atrium Resort	May, early	1 bedroom

Edited to correct a couple of dates


----------



## LynnW (May 25, 2006)

Just adding mine

Palm Springs  Vacation Internationale Oasis Villas Apr 2006
Phoenix  Legacy Golf Resort Nov 2006
Scottsdale Sheraton Desert Oasis Mar 2007


----------



## JillChang (May 25, 2006)

Just got 1 more,

I had a choice of 2 bdrm GM Acapulco or 1bdrm GM NV, both during March Break, 2007


----------



## camachinist (May 25, 2006)

In reading this thread, I noted a glaring omission; the name Marriott. Considering TUG'ers propensity for bragging about the great Marriott trades they pulled with "lesser" resorts, and the fact that I know Marriott's are deposited with SFX, where are the Marriott's?

A number of us deposited GOT intervals with SFX, so go get 'em. Try MGC for Dec 24-31. I deposited this interval specifically to test SFX's system without committing my home resort intervals, which bring in too much money to let go without some positive history.

Enquiring minds? 

Pat


----------



## philemer (May 26, 2006)

Got a 2BR at Holua Resort at Mauna Loa (Big Island) using a 1BR ski week in UT. Nice.   No upgrade fee either!

Phil


----------



## luvmypt (May 26, 2006)

We got a 2 br Grand Mayan Riviera Maya for April 2007 using our 1 br Marriott Aruba Ocean Club week.


----------



## caribbean (May 26, 2006)

The glaring ommission I see are Caribbean resorts. Has anyone had any exchanges to the Caribbean other than Mexico??


----------



## grgs (May 26, 2006)

I deposited a 1 bedroom Westin Kierland Easter week 2007.  

So far I've received 1 bedroom New Year's week 2007 at the Mayan Palace Acapulco (used Mexico bonus week).

Also, I was offered a 1 bedroom Monarch Grand Vacations Cancun Resort in Las Vegas for late July 2006 for another bonus week; however, I turned this down.

Glorian


----------



## Hercules325 (May 26, 2006)

Exchanged 2006 Embassy Maui 1 bedroom unit

Received 1 bedroom HGVC Flamingo for Easter Week 2006 (bonus week)
and a 2 bedroom Kona Hawaiian Villiage Week for July 2006


----------



## Kola (May 27, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> The glaring ommission I see are Caribbean resorts. Has anyone had any exchanges to the Caribbean other than Mexico??



A "glaring ommission" I see are exchanges into Australian resorts. Has anyone exchanged into Australia via SFX ?

Kola


----------



## Judy (May 27, 2006)

caribbean said:
			
		

> The glaring ommission I see are Caribbean resorts. Has anyone had any exchanges to the Caribbean other than Mexico??


Yes, I got a 2 bedroom at the Casa del Mar Beach Resort in Aruba in November several years ago.  But it didn't come through until less than 2 weeks before our travel date.  That one's already on the list.


----------



## Judy (May 27, 2006)

Noelle said:
			
		

> Deposited Week Exchanges
> Atrium Resort 1 Bd  early May
> Request in for 2 weeks 1Bd Oahu and Maui Summer 2007



 Noelle, Is that the Atrium Resort on St. Maarten or in Virginia Beach?
The Atrium Resort is the exchange you got for a deposit (not the one you deposited), right?


----------



## jmatias (May 27, 2006)

Judy, thanks for pulling that list together.  

I've been toying with the idea of depositing with SFX but have been hesitant since I have no experience with them.

It is interesting to not see any Marriotts on the list.  

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## linsj (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread because I'm debating about whether or not to join SFX. I'm interested in hearing about exchanges since May 2006, especially the Caribbean, Australia, and Hawaii.


----------



## Parkplace (Oct 22, 2007)

*SFX exchanges*

We got a 2 bedroom at Alii Kai in Kauai - Nov. 10-27th/07


----------



## teepeeca (Oct 22, 2007)

Kona Coast II starting on 3 November 2007.

Tony


----------



## mshatty (Oct 22, 2007)

Deposited Wyndham Destin Majestic Sun 1BR suite and received week exchange into Club Donatello, San Francisco, 7/24/08 check in, hotel suite


----------



## sandy7444 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Want to trade Mexico for Hawaii*

[_Message deleted. Ads for rentals, sales or exchanges are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 22, 2007)

In July of 2005, 12 mos. out, I deposited my Westin Ka'anapali TS and requested ANY timeshare(s) in Kauai for 2 weeks for the next July.  (I got an exchange week and a bonus week in return)  I NOT get one of the weeks I requested and had to rent on Kauai.  

I was very disappointed - I couldn't believe that I could deposit a very desirable week like that, and not get an exchange!  I won't ever deposit my Westin week with SFX again.


----------



## luv_maui (Oct 22, 2007)

We've been offered Marriott Aruba for September 2007, offered Sunriver Oregon for June 2007, exchanged for Grand Pacific Palisades (bonus week) - August 2008.


----------



## dude-luv (Oct 22, 2007)

*SFX Exchanges*

Manhattan Club twice (including July 2008)
Grand Mayan Acapulco, Riviera Maya, Los Cabos (March 2008)
Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta, Puerto Vallarta
Hilton Club (Manhattan)
Sloan Gardens (London)
Lawai Beach (Kauai)
Hono Koa (Maui)
Turned down Las Vegas
Kona Coast II


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 22, 2007)

I got a 2BR at Duchally, in Scotland this past July, 2 BR Polo Towers during Labor Day week, and will be staying at the Wyndham at Kona Hawaiian Resort, 2 BR, in June '08.  I also got a studio at Jackson Court Resort, San Fran, for this Thanksgiving as a bonus week that a friend will be using.

I'm very happy with my exchanges and bonus weeks.  I've gotten everything I've requested.

Sue


----------



## lynne (Oct 23, 2007)

*Used $399 Bonus Week*

Mauna Loa Village (Big Island) - 1 bedroom - Sept 2008 (called for availability less than 2 months prior to specific date and island needed)


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 23, 2007)

Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta, 2 weeks back to back in a 1BR unit ocean view in April 1006. This was Easter week and the week after. Very heavy demand weeks.

Wyndham Grand Desert - Las Vegas, 2BR unit in May 2007.

I deposited 1 BR San Luis Bay Inn and Gaslamp Plaza Suites studio.

I have used SFX exclusively for 10+ years and have always received what we asked for including some very tough trades. I am a Platinum member.


----------



## Bourne (Oct 24, 2007)

Just booked 1 BR Morritt's Grand for Christmas week 07 using a bonus week. 

 

Need to burn these weeks off before I start using HCC days.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry, but have a dumb basic question.  Can anybody join SFX?  I own at Marriott Shadow Ridge and have always traded through II but have been a little discouraged with them lately.


----------



## abc31 (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone can join as long as they accept your resort.  They only accept top quality timeshares.  Being that yours is a  Marriott, I wouldn't think you'd have a problem.


----------



## Mimi (Oct 24, 2007)

For years, we deposited our Kona Coast II week with SFX for bonus weeks. We have gotten Embassy weeks in Maui and Kauai as well as The Whaler in Maui.  The last time, however, we were unable to get a trade and settled for Los Abrigados, which is a standard Sedona resort we frequently got from RCI by trading our standard South African week. I found out that each time we broadened our request, it put us at the back of the line. That soured us on SFX and we have been happy with Trading Places ever since.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 24, 2007)

abc31 said:


> Anyone can join as long as they accept your resort.  They only accept top quality timeshares.  Being that yours is a  Marriott, I wouldn't think you'd have a problem.



Okay, thank you.  I'll have to remember that next time.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 24, 2007)

Very interesting data!  We have been with sfx since its inception.  Lately our exchanges have been 'not too remarkable'.  We have a July timeshare which is oceanfront in Maui.  Originally it got the BEST exchanges, but lately just average.  I see some of you got much better Kauai/Big Island exchanges than us with another timeshare we own (Calif oceanview).  I am sad to feel that being one of their original traders that they would basically 'shun' us in getting the better Hawaii timeshares instead of  Mauna Loa (non-Shell) two times (!!!!!!!).  I hope we get a personal response from the owner, Mel Grant, what has changed in his company.  I really want to be a loud spokesperson for SFX like I used to be --- Mel?????


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 25, 2007)

abc31 said:


> Anyone can join as long as they accept your resort.  They only accept top quality timeshares.  Being that yours is a  Marriott, I wouldn't think you'd have a problem.



Resort quality is one of the factors. Resort location amd time of the year are equally important as resort quality.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Im a little confused- Ive been thinking about making an exchange through SXI thought sFX specialized in the higher -end hotel based timeshare- --If you deposit equal value mmarriott/hyatt/starwood/ or disney  etc-? iUnless a special request is made. I am surprised at how many of the  exchanges ive just seen in this thread are similar to RCIs- they are rated 5 star? but it seems that RCI/ and II rate a lot of their exchanges 5 star- 
I guess my biggest worry is depositing a Starwood  or Hyatt and getting less value in return-


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Im a little confused- Ive been thinking about making an exchange through SXI thought sFX specialized in the higher -end hotel based timeshare- --If you deposit equal value mmarriott/hyatt/starwood/ or disney  etc-? iUnless a special request is made. I am surprised at how many of the  exchanges ive just seen in this thread are similar to RCIs- they are rated 5 star? but it seems that RCI/ and II rate a lot of their exchanges 5 star-
> I guess my biggest worry is depositing a Starwood  or Hyatt and getting less value in return-



I wouldn't deposit a Starwood week anywhere.  Did you see my post above where I deposited my Westin Maui week with SFX a year in advance and DID NOT get an exchange?  You would be better off renting a Starwood week or exchanging through Starwood.


----------



## camachinist (Oct 26, 2007)

> I guess my biggest worry is depositing a Starwood or Hyatt and getting less value in return



That's a legitimate concern and one I'd extend to Marriott's as well.

Pat


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a rather inflammatory thread on tineshareforums regarding availability of resorts with SFX.  Be really careful when banking a week with SFX.  Consider first where you want to go.  Example:  I wanted a week on Hilton Head for Feb. 2008.  Sfx has yet to come through with anything after months of searching.  RCI was able to offer me a choice of 7 or so resorts immediately upon placing the request.  I left the SFX request going to see if anything came up, and not after several months.  I did however get a nice trade on Kona, HI.  It really depends on where you want to go because their inventory on the east coast is limited.
Edited to add:  I much prefer the ability to search my own, and to be able to modify my search myself.  I have gone on exchanges through RCI that I would never have done if I did not see them as available right in front of me.  I will probably not deposit any more weeks with SFX unless I want to go to the West coast.


----------



## esk444 (Oct 26, 2007)

That inflammatory thread you are referring to in timeshare forums definitely left a bad taste in my mouth for SFX and their professionalism.  I was thinking of making a deposit with them, but I'm not so sure anymore.  I have 5 days left to qualify for a Mexican bonus week.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 26, 2007)

esk444 said:


> That inflammatory thread you are referring to in timeshare forums definitely left a bad taste in my mouth for SFX and their professionalism.  .




Me too, however, I just let it go.  He (Mark) had some facts wrong, but I will not elaborate.


----------



## Kola (Oct 27, 2007)

Lydlady said:


> Sorry, but have a dumb basic question.  Can anybody join SFX?  I own at Marriott Shadow Ridge and have always traded through II but have been a little discouraged with them lately.



Assuming you own a good, desirable week at Marriott's Shadow Ridge chances are very high you will be even more discouraged with SFX

K


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 28, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Very interesting data!  We have been with sfx since its inception.  Lately our exchanges have been 'not too remarkable'.  We have a July timeshare which is oceanfront in Maui.  Originally it got the BEST exchanges, but lately just average.  I see some of you got much better Kauai/Big Island exchanges than us with another timeshare we own (Calif oceanview).  I am sad to feel that being one of their original traders that they would basically 'shun' us in getting the better Hawaii timeshares instead of  Mauna Loa (non-Shell) two times (!!!!!!!).  I hope we get a personal response from the owner, Mel Grant, what has changed in his company.  I really want to be a loud spokesperson for SFX like I used to be --- Mel?????



Please correct me if I am wrong, but I beleive it is luck of the draw and timing. I do not think SFX has a hierarchy for the actual timeshares themselves and simply opperates on a first request-first offered basis.

I have place two weeks with them:
2BR Eagles Nest per SFX request - October week
2BR Hilton Hawaiian Village - Memorial Week

I have received in return:
1BR Hilton Las Vegas Flamingo - Summer (Bonus)
2BR Hilton Las Vegas Flamingo - Febraury
2BR Spinnaker French Quarter - July 4 Week (Bonus)
2BR Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort - October
Unused - 2 Mexican Weeks

I have been satisfied with our exchanges but not overly excited. We have had great family time and vacations, at that is the most important thing!

That being said, I am more likely to maintane a Gold Membership and pursue direct owner exchanges in the future to ensure I am getting exactly what we are seeking.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 28, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Very interesting data!  We have been with sfx since its inception.  Lately our exchanges have been 'not too remarkable'.  We have a July timeshare which is oceanfront in Maui.  Originally it got the BEST exchanges, but lately just average.  I see some of you got much better Kauai/Big Island exchanges than us with another timeshare we own (Calif oceanview).  I am sad to feel that being one of their original traders that they would basically 'shun' us in getting the better Hawaii timeshares instead of  Mauna Loa (non-Shell) two times (!!!!!!!).  I hope we get a personal response from the owner, Mel Grant, what has changed in his company.  I really want to be a loud spokesperson for SFX like I used to be --- Mel?????



You will not get a response from SFX on TUG. They do not pay any attention to TUG. I suggest you post this on "Ask SFX" on the timeshareforums.


----------



## OnMedic (Oct 28, 2007)

Also...

We all complain about RCI, and too a lesser extend II. Why not all put our higher end weeks into a boutique exchange company like SFX, where they only except higher quality resorts, in demand locations and season... then we all (theoretically) SHOULD be a bit happier? GOLD Membership is free!


----------



## barndweller (Oct 30, 2007)

SFX, like all exchange companies, advises everyone to be flexable with the requests. If you give a choice of dates with no specific resort or even a specific area for a narrow choice of dates, you will more than likely get an exchange. I have had all my requests filled so far because I do not demand only one specific resort. My dates are specific but I have done my research and feel pretty confident that any resort offered by SFX for my request will be very comfortable. I just confirmed an exchange for any 2 bedroom in Palm Springs area for a very specific holiday week. I did not care about getting only a Marriott or Westin since the date & location & size were the most important requirements for me, not the specific resort. I accepted Desert Breezes because I prefer the small, personal feel of that resort over the bigger impersonal name brands and I got the upgrade to a 2 bedroom free as a platinum member.  Gold crown & 5 star mean different things to different people. If you limit your reguests to only specific resorts you are setting yourself up to be disappointed with all exchange companies.


----------



## Judy (Nov 1, 2007)

linsj said:


> I'm bumping this thread because I'm debating about whether or not to join SFX. I'm interested in hearing about exchanges since May 2006, especially the Caribbean, Australia, and Hawaii.



Wynham Waikiki Beach Walk - one bedroom bonus week August 31, 2007.

Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort - 2 bedroom exchange week Sept 9, 2007


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2007)

Lydlady said:


> Sorry, but have a dumb basic question.  Can anybody join SFX?  I own at Marriott Shadow Ridge and have always traded through II but have been a little discouraged with them lately.


Your resort has the quality that SFX looks for but I am not sure the season you own (not Platinum) would qualify for a deposit.


----------



## mari311 (Nov 3, 2007)

What is SFX....???


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 3, 2007)

SFX called me 2 says ago to offer me a mid-July 2008 week for the Manhattan Club in NYC which I had requested. This is great news as I can now plan our 6 week east coast trip now that I have a firm date for New York city.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 4, 2007)

We just confirmed a 2BR unit at Mayan Palace Riviera Maya for Thanksgiving week, 2008.  This was with a "Mexico" bonus week.  We had requested only that specific week, and SFX came through within a week of making the request.

We have only been members of SFX for a month and so far we have been impressed.  

Kurt


----------



## arfie (Dec 6, 2007)

*Sfx...never Again!*

I have tried them three times.  All with very good weeks at very good resorts and at least a year of lead time.  1) Maui Lea 2 bedroom, 2) Embassy Lake Tahoe 2 bedroom, 3) Royal Kuhio Waikiki, 1 bedroom.

Results:

1)  Nothing.  They continued to get the request wrong every time we called to check.  Months go by.  Nothing.  Got a "bonus" week at Riverpointe trailers Napa and it ended up costing more than I thought it was worth.  Then for the real exchange, it nearly just ran out with no notice from them, no calls, nothing.  I called them and told them I want _something_, I don't care what, for this week.  They offered a one bedroom in Orlando in hurricane season...useless.  Time became very short.  Only one month left for the exchange.  I called them EVERY DAY and asked what they had locally for me, starting over EVERY DAY to explain that I just wanted to use the weekend since that's all I could use it for at that point.  They finally came up with a one bedroom at the Pollo Towers in Vegas of which we were onlly able to use the weekend.

I read more raves about them here on TUG.  I thought maybe I'm not working with them right. so, 

2) Started by asking what was available RIGHT NOW and told Orlando again (We HATE Orlando!).  We had hoped for Hawaii, especially the Embassy Kauai.  After a few months it was pretty clear that that wasn't happening.  I truly felt they could care less.  Again, the daily calls "what DO you have?".  Finally they came up with a week in San Francisco in February in a room so small we couldn't get out suitcases in it.  Inn at the Opera...not exactly like for like exchange I'd say/.  It rained the whole week and was very cold.  We left early and spent the rest of the time at home.  Never could use the bonus week and nothing of any use to us was ever offered for it.  And I wasn't paying $300 to use a "bonus" week for what amounted to a crap week.

So, being a believer that people really want to get you what you want and reading even more raves on TUG, I gave them our Waikiki week (3).  August week.  Not my favorite time in Hawaii, but a lot of people like these weeks (at least they trade pretty well on RCI).  The experience was very similar to the first two, except I felt even less concern about my satisfaction.  I reminded them about the first two times and asked that they try to do better this time.  What I got was even less help and more mistakes with my request.  I finally ended up with a 1 bd. at the Hilton Flamingo!  Sounds great...it was in September and even the people who lived there wanted to leave.  Again, the bonus week was of no use because nothing was ever found with it (we we're always trying for a nice place somewhere in Europe, hopefully a major city, but we would have taken just about anything and have the freedom to travel off season, and not one single thing was ever offered there).

I will NEVER EVER make an effort to exchange with SFX again.  I think I've given them more than a fair chance.  I have no idea how the people on TUG get what they do. They forget your requests, they lose your week, they offer things far below in standard to what you gave them and act like you MUST take this.  The bonus weeks were totally useless to us.  The agents were many times rude to me to the point where I felt like I had to apologize, wonder what I said and I hadn't said anything other than "hello?, what's avaialble today?".  Their attitude is that whatever I gave them was worthless.  The fees, if you do end up using the bonus week, are not much cheaper than anywhere else.  I don't have time to call the daily to get the to get off their A-- and help me make a trade.  I have no idea what they really have in inventory.  I could go on and on...

Bottom line:  When you are speaking with someone who has a vested interest in getting you to take the scum they have leftover, and they are willing to play the waiting game until you are desperate enough to get what you can, then you have a a pretty biased system, IMHO, where the cards are stacked against you.  I have had much better experiences with II, RCI and Trading Places, although I think TP has the potential to be like SFX.  But TP seems to have some people who really DO care that you come back to them.  

Please go by your own experiences and perhaps you might be one of SFX's lucky ones.  But however that happens, I can't determine it and I can't afford to waste my weeks with them ever in the future.  I have a summer week at the Suites of San Francisco to deposit right now and the options there are either II or SFX.   But the decision is easy for me.  

Sorry to get a bit emotional with this, but my initial try with SFX and returns were entirely due to posts on TUG.  I feel I was mislead...a least a little.  And that is very atypical for TUG, in my experience.  Usually people give honest reviews and tell it like it is, so if they say something is worthwhile I believe them and try.  But in this case, three times was enough.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, Arfie.  Your experiences have been completely the opposite of mine.  If you haven't contacted Mark at SFX, I'd suggest that you send him a PM over at timeshareforums or give him a call.  

Sue


----------



## camachinist (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm going to be working a very good SFX deposit (Marriott MGC 2BR) over the next 12 months and will journal my experiences. Request is wide open Hawaii for the week after Thanksgiving 2008. The requests went in yesterday.

Trust me, folks will get the straight shot, just like I give on everything else, good or bad.

Pat


----------



## Judy (Dec 6, 2007)

arfie said:


> Sorry to get a bit emotional with this, but my initial try with SFX and returns were entirely due to posts on TUG.  I feel I was mislead...a least a little.  And that is very atypical for TUG, in my experience.  Usually people give honest reviews and tell it like it is, so if they say something is worthwhile I believe them and try.  But in this case, three times was enough.


 I'm sorry that you feel you were mislead by posts on TUG.  I find that people (including me) tend to post their experiences honestly. Misunderstandings arise when we try to generalize from those to our own situations.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 6, 2007)

Exhanged one bedroom 2 bath Thanksgiving week at Westgate Vacation Villas for one bedroom one bath unit at Hacienda del Mar, Cabo San Lucas Oct. 29 - Nov 5 2007.


----------



## arfie (Dec 6, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> Wow, Arfie.  Your experiences have been completely the opposite of mine.  If you haven't contacted Mark at SFX, I'd suggest that you send him a PM over at timeshareforums or give him a call.
> 
> Sue




I have spoken with Mark and many other people there.  This was all over a year ago and I haven't considered dealing with them since, nor will I, so there isn't any point in calling him now.

And I do believe people post their experiences honestly.  But sometimes I think there are people who post on TUG who have gotten special treatment in exchange for their comments and the don't mention it.  Just as the exchange companies monitor this board and get information they can use from it.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I can absolutely say that if I'm receiving special treatment, I don't know about it.  I've just had great luck with them and so I post good things about them.  Most recently I asked for a bonus week in San Fran on Thanksgiving week and it came through.  All I did was post a request on their website.  And I only gave about 3 weeks notice.

Sue


----------



## arfie (Dec 6, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> Well, I can absolutely say that if I'm receiving special treatment, I don't know about it.  I've just had great luck with them and so I post good things about them.  Most recently I asked for a bonus week in San Fran on Thanksgiving week and it came through.  All I did was post a request on their website.  And I only gave about 3 weeks notice.
> 
> Sue



I glad you have had good experiences with them.  I hope you continue to.  Maybe my weeks weren't good enough or whatever, but they just aren't for me and I tried to explain why.  Reading the board lately it seems they are really, really good for you or they are really, really bad.  So I guess everyone has to make up their own mind.  I just felt my experiences might help some one else who has those kinds of problems with SFX and perhaps they can help them if they choose to go with them.  

I guess I also wanted to add my negative vote for SFX, as some others have, so people on TUG might weigh both sides of the issue.

PS - Beautiful K9 Sue!  My daughter has one just like it!


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks on the doggie compliments.  That's Sam.  He passed away 3 years ago, but I like that picture of him.

S


----------



## Judy (Dec 8, 2007)

arfie said:


> So I guess everyone has to make up their own mind.  I just felt my experiences might help some one else who has those kinds of problems with SFX and perhaps they can help them if they choose to go with them.


I agree, and thanks for posting your experiences.  In reading posts on the bb and reviews, I find the most useful ones to be those that have details, such as "SFX got me two back to back weeks in Hawaii - one at Waikiki Beach Walk and one at Kona Coast Resort in September.  I placed my request 12 months in advance and received my confirmations 10 months in advance."
On the other hand, when someone posts that SFX (or anything) else is "great" or "terrible", we have to keep in mind that "great" and "terrible" mean different things to different people. For example, SFX seems to be "great" to those who want to vacation at top-rated resorts in areas where SFX has a lot of availability, but it is not "great" for me because I usually want to exchange into areas of the world where there are no top-rated resorts or where SFX doesn't seem to have much inventory. I have a deposit with SFX right now that I'm having trouble using before it expires.


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

some of the posts seem to get one bonus week for each deposit?  what is the policy for depositing a 2 BR Hawaii week? Marriott, Westin One bonus week? two?

thanks


----------



## camachinist (Dec 8, 2007)

You get an extra (Mexico) bonus week for certain areas in certain seasons deposited during promo periods. They should still have a chart (for normal bonus weeks) somewhere...ah, here it is...

http://www.sfx-resorts.com/qsg.html

Pat


----------



## Dani (Dec 8, 2007)

arfie said:


> Sorry to get a bit emotional with this, but my initial try with SFX and returns were entirely due to posts on TUG.  I feel I was mislead...a least a little.  And that is very atypical for TUG, in my experience.  Usually people give honest reviews and tell it like it is, so if they say something is worthwhile I believe them and try.  But in this case, three times was enough.



  Sorry to hear this.   In many ways, people like me are to blame.  I doubt that anyone here deliberately misled you.   Just like with the RCI Points arguments, rental of weeks, RCI v. the world, etc...people do get both tired and fed up.   However, please do not mistake silence with acquiesce.  Also, SFX has a reported history of having threatened legal action against posters here on TUG who have posted what SFX perceives as negative or unfair comments about their company.   In their defense, it has been a few years since I have heard about this happening.

    Frankly, IMHO SFX has ALWAYS had issues.   We have had many, many arguments here on TUG about SFX over the years.  Anyone remember the Ciboney/SFX debacle?  LOL   Oh...those were fun times    As many people here know, and I will not rehash the details here, I have had many, many issues with the policies and practices of SFX over the years.   I used to comment all of the time about my experience with them and call them out here on TUG when they engaged in what I believed to be boorish behavior.   

Over the years I have stopped commenting for many reasons.  One...it had been a few years since I had any personal dealings with SFX and I thought that it was unfair to comment on an experience I had with them many years before.   People and companies can and do change.     I also took this stance in light of the fact that several people here reported that they were getting great exchanges with SFX and were very happy with their services.  

    What IMHO has happened here on TUG and elsewhere is that due to an overwhelming anti-RCI and at times anti-II sentiment that has taken over, many are advocating that our members turn to the independent exchange companies like SFX.    IMHO, this  has been done at times to the detriment of our members.    The recommendation to use an independent is often made without regard to which exchange company will actually get the poster their desired exchange.   Don't get me wrong, there are many, many circumstances when the best choice will be an independent exchange company...but in many cases...it is not. 

  Bottom line, at the end of the day, the question that needs to be asked is which exchange company, RCI, II or  independent...yes...even SFX....can get the desired exchange at the least expense.    Always, always keep this in mind and you will do well.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 9, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> Well, I can absolutely say that if I'm receiving special treatment, I don't know about it.  I've just had great luck with them and so I post good things about them.  Most recently I asked for a bonus week in San Fran on Thanksgiving week and it came through.  All I did was post a request on their website.  And I only gave about 3 weeks notice.
> 
> Sue



I am just like you. We have used SFX exclusively for the past 10+ years and have had great exchanges. I will always report what my experiences are, good or bad. The reason I switched to SFX was because RCI nor II could deliver what I wanted. Actually RCI lied to us and then got mad when I spoke to them about it. I therefore canceled my membership on the spot. II was actually much better than RCI but they could not give me some of the exchanges I wanted. SFX has always delivered on what we requested and gave us free upgrades and free guest certificates. I was also able to use SFX's bonus weeks when they cost just $99 so I now have 15 regular use weeks banked with them.


----------



## John Cummings (Dec 9, 2007)

Dani said:


> ... Bottom line, at the end of the day, the question that needs to be asked is which exchange company, RCI, II or  independent...yes...even SFX....can get the desired exchange at the least expense.    Always, always keep this in mind and you will do well.



I agree with you 100%. All that matters is what the exchange company can do for you regardless of who they are.


----------

